# I'm starting a rhinestone decal/apparel business from home...Where do I begin?



## rhinestoneimage

What equipment setup, software, and tools would you reccommend to start a successful rhinestone decal/apparel business for under $7,000? 

*I need a flawless setup that can do both RHINESTONE DECALS and APPAREL* (I may get into vinyl as I learn).

I want user-friendly, easily integrated SOFTWARE programs (i.e. CorelDraw w/Smart Design + Stone Cut Pro) -I'm not familiar with DAS, but am open for tutorial.

The EQUIPMENT I've read about and may consider are Roland, GCC Puma, Jaguar, and Smart Cutter Pro. I would like to know their true price & comparisons) -I'm open to other reccommended cutters as well.

The HEATPRESS I am considering is a Hotronix brand (STX16 or Fusion), depending what the rest costs.

The tools to get started are everywhere on the internet. What about the START-UP SYSTEMS that include the transfer tape, stones, brushes, template material, backboards, or the Sticky Flock?

So who's really got the best goods?...Rhinestone/Decal World -vs- Rhinestone/Decal System aka Digital Art Solutions?

Anyone care to email/link me a supplier list with good profit margin pricing or a resource directory to find them?

What is the difference in the supplies and job process of DECALS -vs- TSHIRTS.

PS...Anyone know the secret recipe for the decal applicator solution spray?

WOW! Did I miss anything? 

Thanks in advance. I'm ready to rock it out!


----------



## Krystle1981

You should check out this article for sure.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t154192.html 

It answers some (but definitely not all)of your questions. 
Sounds like you've been doing your homework on equipment too. I have the Hotronix Fusion and the GCC Bengal. My next cutter will be the Puma. 

As far as starter packages check out Synergy17. Stephanie, one of the owners has been very helpful to me. I'm sure she could put together a package for you. She's got sticky flock, rhinestones, software, cutters, and heat presses. One stop shop!


----------



## rhinestoneimage

Yes, lol. I've been reading up on everything until my eyes twitch. I really want to get the full potential out my set-up, and with this research, I hope to avoid costly mistakes as well -this is going to be a big investment for me. And, with that said, I did read DivineBling's article last week; Blingology -great advice, and well taken. Yesterday, I attended a free webinar provided by Digital Art Solutions (well defined company), and just attend another one today -pretty informative stuff about their start-up system. Now, off to research Synergy17. Nice tips  Thank you for that contact.


----------



## BML Builder

Be prepared for lots of changes in the coming years. There are more and more software and equipment companies getting into the industry. Just like in the last couple of years, the different programs, template materials, cutters, methods and ways of using the bling. I can see it getting more and more busy in the next couple of years to come. There are already several big companies that are in the industry and there will continue to be more getting into it for a while.


----------



## DivineBling

Marilyn, I couldn't agree more. It's so fun to play with new and exciting toys! I just had my fourth heat press since September delivered yesterday! 
Maybe someday I'll get the itch for an automatic stone setter, but for now I'm having too much fun with what I'm doing!


----------



## BML Builder

Oh Stephanie, I've had the itch for an automatic setter for a while, I'm just not convinced they have them as fast or as good as I would like them to be and at a much more affordable price. I would have to do a lot more work like Matt does to convince myself that I really need it and then like he says they aren't fast enough to do what he is already able to do in the time he does already. Of course like Slick says I could always have it doing some work while I am still doing others. Oh probably one day that toy will be at the top of my want list but right now I'm looking more at other things first. But I definitely do love my Bling!!!


----------



## charles95405

There is no flawless system. I own five ways to stone and three cutting programs and none are flawless!


----------



## SickPuppy

I recommend starting out with used equipment find a good used Roland GX24 cutter and a good used Hotronix heat press.

For software get Coreldraw X4 or X5 and purchase the rStone macro. I also recommend WinPCSign Pro.

For template material start out with Hartco 425 after you get the hang of cutting templates move up to a flock material. 

For rhinestones I use the cheap Chinese stones for vehicle decals and the AAA Korean stones for garments.


----------



## SickPuppy

rhinestoneimage said:


> PS...Anyone know the secret recipe for the decal applicator solution spray?
> 
> WOW! Did I miss anything?
> 
> Thanks in advance. I'm ready to rock it out!


Just use Windex without ammonia I have applied 100s of rhinestone vehicle decals with Windex and have not had an issue yet.


----------



## Riph

My advice is not specific to the details of your questions, but more to the process (and pitfalls) of analysis.

I am an analytical person. Like you, I read everything, analyze, and try to make the best possible choices. 

My caution would be this - eventually you you have to stop analyzing and DO something. 

In the past, I couldn't pull the trigger on anything. When I started my current garment decorating business, I did 5 days of solid research, and then I plowed in. I knew myself well enough to know that I could easily spend a year looking at choices and never execute. 

So, that's my advice. Don't get analysis paralysis. You're on the right track, but there is no "perfect" decision. Make the best choices you can in a reasonable timeframe, don't blow your whole wad all at once, and have fun. Best of luck.

-Randy
Lookout Mountain Logowear


----------



## allhamps

Wow Stacey, first let me say welcome. Now jump on in, the water's still hot. I agree with Charles, there is no "flawless" system. However, depending on your needs, wants and patience, there may be one or two, that work for you. Personally, I went with the DAS software piece, for many of the same reasons you mentioned. All of this was new to me. I had lots of artistic ideas, but no artistic know-how, and no time to put in tons of hours learning things like Corel Draw. I like to say I was basically looking for a "point & click" rhinestone and garment decorating system. I like the intergration of the DAS stuff with CorelDraw, should I learn how to do a thing or two. I like the intergration of the art packages, font packages and other things that DAS brings to the table. There is always something available for me to piece together and create a truely unique piece. I like the video tutorials, which others have also, but I like the fact that there is a HUGE manual available with the DAS system, that I really have not HAD to spend a lot of time with because the use of the software is so easy. Ok, so that's my soapbox dialogue on rhinestone software.

As far as the heat press, I would just recommend that you get one that you can grow with, and an automatic would be my preferred choice now. Those manuals do tend to stress out your wrists.

Ahhh, template material. I have always used the Hartco. I think it was just a personal preference as well as an economic preference. It did present an initial challenge with how to store the 100s of templates I had after a while, but I borrowed and idea from the folks who use sticky flock, and I don't permanently mount templates anymore. I have a template table, I stick the hartco template to the table, fix the transfer, then store the template itself on a piece of freezer wrap. It lays just as flat a sticky flock, and so far has maintained it's "stick" nicely. However, I will caution that I don't make as many templates as before since I have the help of a machine now.

Rhinestones - you can get them a dime a dozen. This too seems to be more a source of preference. There are several good suppliers, who offer the same quality stones, at varying price ranges. Get samples or make small purchases from several people/places if you can, compare the stones and the prices, and use what works for you. I think the starter packages are a good idea to hold you over until you have had a chance to check out some permanent suppliers. Unfortunately, I don't have enough information to offer a comparison. I just purchased the supply package that came with my DAS as part of the negotiated deal.

I think you gotten an answer on the decal application fluid. The only thing I would add there, is that I have never had to use the application fluid to attach a decal.

Cutters - That's another tough one. Again, I would suggest that you get a cutter you can grow with. Definitely get one with the optical eye so you can do contour cutting, if you want to move into vinyl and/or other types of apparel decorating. Get one with as much down force as you can and one that has a good degree of accuracy for tracking in the event you move into longer vinyl pieces, such as banners. I'll let others debate the virtues of which brand is better

Ultimately, get what works for you and make sure everything comes with excellent support and/or customer service.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## rhinestoneimage

Thanks for sharing your experience with me Slick.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Stacey, You have been doing some good research and those are all great questions. We have upgraded to Stone cut pro and love it. We had Smart cut and needed the new program. It sounds like you have a pretty good starting nest egg. With that being said, search for the best deal, but don't go cheap. Research the materials, stone qualities, cutters and presses. Everyone is going to try and up-sell you of course. That's their job! Find out what you need and make sure it is quality with great support. (Support is Key) find a place that you can call or email and they are going to get back to you and help you if you run into problems. 

Heat press- decide what you are going to make? Everyone is big on the needing at least a 16"x20" press. We have 3 15"x15" clam presses and have never had a design that was to big. They are work horses. No auto features and have produced thousands of perfect rhinestone shirts and decals. 

I would key on software. That is your time saver and money maker. 

Cutter would depend on the template material you plan on using. Green Hartco material will require a stronger cutter with more downforce. We cut hartco at 230g downforce. Sticky flock can be used with more cutters requiring less downforce 170g is what we cut at. We use both materials and it just depends on what your purpose of the template is to which would be better. We have 2 Jaguar IV's, a GX24 and 4 MH 365's. The jaguar can cut both materials with ease, while the GX24 and MH365 is more limited to the sticky flock material. 

I have a video on how to make some of the decal fluid on YouTube that may help you. 

I also plan on making a video that will show the Pro's and Con's of both template materials. I really feel like it depends on the project to which material you are going to use. We still use both materials everyday!

Everyone on the forum is great and we will answer any questions you have to get started. You are off to a great start by doing your research and asking the right questions. 

Matt


----------



## SickPuppy

TheDecalWorld said:


> Cutter would depend on the template material you plan on using. Green Hartco material will require a stronger cutter with more downforce. We cut hartco at 230g downforce. Sticky flock can be used with more cutters requiring less downforce 170g is what we cut at. We use both materials and it just depends on what your purpose of the template is to which would be better. We have 2 Jaguar IV's, a GX24 and 4 MH 365's. The jaguar can cut both materials with ease, while the GX24 and MH365 is more limited to the sticky flock material.
> Matt


Not true, I use a GX24 to cut Hartco 425. I use a 60 degree blade with a .5 offset using 170g downforce. 
I use WinPCsign Pro and set the software for a double cut. 99% of the template weeds as I pull the material off of the backer. 

If you are cutting Hartco at 230g you are doing something wrong but even if you did need 230g the GX24 has a max downforce of 250g.


----------



## freebird1963

Thanks.
Is it the wall removable vinyl that makes it work or that its also 6mil ?
Oracal has the 631 which is removable but only 3mil.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## rhinestoneimage

Hi. I was hoping to hear from you Matt. I follow your videos quite a bit -Great Job! I think I'm satisfied with the startup research that I've done (especially with the help of co's in this forum). I'm trying to move forward with my investment without missing the boat, however, it is both exciting and little intimidating coming into this industry with little experience. I love graphic designing and "bling is my thing". My main fear is that I just hope people buy my work. (Next, I'll be seriously needing some good advice on pricing and marketing my goods). 

So, it's go time! Let me get your opinion about my ideal setup:

1. GCC Jaguar IV 24" Cutter
2. Hotronix Auto Clam or Fusion
3. Design Software (StoneCut Pro???)
4. Hartco template material for custom designs + Sticky Flock (for standard templates) -Is the SF Workstation really necessary?
5. Transfer Tape (silicon or acrylic???), rhinestone heatpress cover sheet (what kind/brand???)
6. The remaining supplies...I think is pretty simple


QUESTIONS:

1. Can I purchase just the StoneCut Pro software only (without the whole pkg system from DAS)? 

2. Can StoneCutPro alone, be sufficient to design shirts without having to buy Corel Draw and Smart Designer too? (I heard about OOBling, but I really want to do everything from textiles and decals to car magnets.

3. Where can I find a video to watch a design process from start to finish using these programs?

4. Can anyone "lend" me their supplier list?

And, that's about it...for now 

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405

Read the threads on rhinestone software..the one stephanie mentions is sure not the only one to check out and will do the same...a couple are less expensive


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Your welcome Stacey. Glad the tutorial videos were helpful for you. I know DAS has webinars that go over the design process. I could put a video together if you would like. What are you looking for in the video? Let us kow if you have any other questions we can help with. 

Matt


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

SickPuppy said:


> Not true, I use a GX24 to cut Hartco 425. I use a 60 degree blade with a .5 offset using 170g downforce.
> I use WinPCsign Pro and set the software for a double cut. 99% of the template weeds as I pull the material off of the backer.
> 
> If you are cutting Hartco at 230g you are doing something wrong but even if you did need 230g the GX24 has a max downforce of 250g.



I use a ZenCut Green with 160g downforce, 60 degree blade and .5 offset. I only cut one time and it weeds 99% of the template. That is cutting the Hartco 425...


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That is awesome is you are able to do that sick. I have cut over 2,000 templates in the last year and the gx24 would never cut the hartco the way it needs to be cut. SS6 designs do not come out good at all. I love the GX24 and it has made me alot of money. But I purchased a jaguar IV because i saved the money to buy it and it cuts all of my templates like butter now. My hartco would never cut at 160gr. If you are able to do that, then you are doing great. I post what works for me and what I do in my store. I will always share what works for me with the forum like I always have. I know there are plenty of different ways to do things in this business, which is the great part about it. I would love to see a video of the way you cut the hartco material at 160gr and 99% of the template weed when you pull it off the backer. That would be a very helpful video for everyone on the forum that I'm sure they would all love to be able to do. Looking forward to seeing it myself. I would love to not have to put as much wear and tear on my machines by having to use less downforce. Keep up the great work!


----------



## SickPuppy

TheDecalWorld said:


> That is awesome is you are able to do that sick. I have cut over 2,000 templates in the last year and the gx24 would never cut the hartco the way it needs to be cut.


The biggest mistake people make using the GX24 to cut thicker material is they extend the blade out, thinking they need more blade to cut the thick material. 

If you have to use excess downforce when cutting the Hartco 425 then try setting the blade depth to 1/2 the thickness of a credit card. You will be amazed at what happens.


----------



## Krystle1981

rhinestoneimage said:


> I heard about OOBling, but I really want to do everything from textiles and decals to car magnets.


Oobling Pro can do all of this.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SickPuppy said:


> If you have to use excess downforce when cutting the Hartco 425 then try setting the blade depth to 1/2 the thickness of a credit card. You will be amazed at what happens.


You are correct, That is the biggest mistake people make when cutting materials. They think the further you have the blade out the better it will cut. It is actually the opposite. Believe me, I have tried every blade depth possible. I need the templates cut perfect though. I have a perfect setup now where the Regular template material is cut with my Jaguar IV's and the Sticky Flock is Cut with the GX24. They run most of the Day cutting templates and it works great.


----------



## rhinestoneimage

Oops, I did the mix-up the template material in my last post. We can discuss this tomorrow as well, but I don't think I've seen DAS (or anyone) show a video on how to create your own design from a blank canvas using StoneCut Pro -or would the design be better created in Corel Draw first? My reason for concern is that many customers may want custom work and I want to know how the graphics design process works from start to finish in which program.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That makes since Stacey. It all depends on the design and what your trying to do. Letters, Fill, Outline, Etc... The programs will do alot of the work for you, but there will always be manual tweaking and moving if you want it to look prefect. No program out there will just do it for you in a few click. (If you want it to look great) There are many people that just do the auto fill and outline and think it is good to go and cut the template. It never looks right and I can't do that. I do like the lazy people that do that though, because their customers normally end up with our shirts because they look so much better. I can put together a video for you if you would like with some basic designs in Stone Cut since that's what we use? If anyone else would like to show how the other programs work that would be great too. I would, but I don't use them. Hope you're learning alot and just soak everyones info in. Everyone will have different ways to do things and I would recommend trying them all and see what works best for your business. 

Matt


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Stacey, I know you were asking to see something on how to create a rhinestone design from start to finish. I threw this video together for you real quick on how to create a 2 color heart design. This is a very basic video for beginners, but shows you a few great tools. Most people will show you a box or block letters which are very easy to fill. The more difficult designs are the curves and to make them look great. That is why we choose the heart in the video. Hope this helps you and any other newbies out there. 


http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/?action=view&current=heartdesign.mp4


----------



## tee09

you make vectorizing a jpeg image look so easy

thanks for posting


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Oh I can't take credit for that one. It is all the program. Just a few click of the buttons for something like that. Hope the video helped.


----------



## tee09

TheDecalWorld said:


> Oh I can't take credit for that one. It is all the program. Just a few click of the buttons for something like that. Hope the video helped.


well i guess that explains it. I have read posts by people saying that vectorizing and image can be time consuming...but you(your program) did it in about 30 seconds..interesting


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Believe me that was a Very Very basic design. Something complex would need to be re-created manually for a clean look and can take 30min or an hour easy. Hope this helps.


----------



## tee09

It helped me to understand better..THANKS!


----------



## DivineBling

TheDecalWorld said:


> Something complex would need to be re-created manually for a clean look and can take 30min or an hour easy.


Preach it, brother!! Lol


----------



## peoriaembroidme

Sick Puppy, do you set the .5 offset in your software or is it something you can do on the GX-24 cutter??


----------



## DivineBling

Kim,
I tried to reply to your pm but you need to clear out some of your other pm's first!


----------



## tprimack

Unfortunately, there is no flawless system. I just upgraded to the DAS Stone Cut Pro and Stone Stencil. I think that there system is awesome and easy to learn but it is a little pricey. Your budget sounds reasonable and you may be able to get into a package from them within your budget. I already had a vinyl cutter and heat press so I just bought the software from them. They will have you login for a live demo so you can ask questions, have them repeat things, etc. I worked with Cameron. He has been wonderful! They have a great owner's section with video tutorials and also put on webinars throughout the month. Very insightful. I know that there are a lot of programs out there so do your research, as it sounds like you are, to find what is best suited to you in your budget.


----------



## katruax

rhinestoneimage said:


> What equipment setup, software, and tools would you reccommend to start a successful rhinestone decal/apparel business for under $7,000?


That's a lot of money!... You can be successful for a ton less!... 

I can tell you what I have... I did spend the extra on my Heat Press and I think it's wise to... You can go cheap here but it's one piece of equipment I think it's wise to spend the money on... I have the Stahls 16x20 Auto Clam $1,400.00. But do keep in mind... Honestly I was dumb when I bought it... I didn't know the other options out there... Had I known.. .Would I make the same choice?... Honestly probably not...

What press would I buy today knowing what I know now?

Microtec16x20 Auto Open Heat Press Machine with slide out press bed

Only $649.00 This place wouldn't sell junk I've never tried this press but from everything I've heard it's a great press. That's a saving of $751! over the Stahls press.




rhinestoneimage said:


> *I need a flawless setup that can do both RHINESTONE DECALS and APPAREL* (I may get into vinyl as I learn).


Can't help you here... No "Flawless system" exists that I'm aware of... More on that later...



rhinestoneimage said:


> The EQUIPMENT I've read about and may consider are Roland, GCC Puma, Jaguar, and Smart Cutter Pro. I would like to know their true price & comparisons) -I'm open to other reccommended cutters as well.


If you want to spend money those all will get the job done... That said... I have a lowly Red Sail 24" cutter that comes with LXI sign software for cutting that I've used now for like 4 years.. And the darn thing just cuts! I keep thinking I need to throw it out because I only spent $300.00 for it NEW! Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Sign Cutters, Vinyl Banners, Wide Format Color Printers, Laser Engravers. The point is... Don't think you need to spend a ton of money on a cutter... You can get a decent cutter like I did... Make some money and always upgrade later and having a second cutter laying around that costs you $300.00 isn't exactly bad...




rhinestoneimage said:


> The HEATPRESS I am considering is a Hotronix brand (STX16 or Fusion), depending what the rest costs.


Here's my suggestion again... 

Microtec16x20 Auto Open Heat Press Machine with slide out press bed

I love the Auto Open like the Stahls but the draw slide on this one... I love that!!!



rhinestoneimage said:


> The tools to get started are everywhere on the internet. What about the START-UP SYSTEMS that include the transfer tape, stones, brushes, template material, backboards, or the Sticky Flock?


Here's what I would do...

Rhinestones... To start with... 

151,200 HOT FIX RHINESTONE VARIETY PACKAGE

$347.00 Mega Ultimate Package... 21 colors of Rhinestones. Plus Gold and Silver Rhinestuds 

Brush.. Wal-Mart Paint section... Backer boards you don't need... Template Material we'll get to in a minute... Sticky Flock... (Don't shoot me)... You don't need... Transfer Tape... You need that...

Welcome to Shine Art USA - Very Large roll... $30.00



rhinestoneimage said:


> So who's really got the best goods?...Rhinestone/Decal World -vs- Rhinestone/Decal System aka Digital Art Solutions?


Rhinestone Decal Material...

Rhinestone StickOns



rhinestoneimage said:


> What is the difference in the supplies and job process of DECALS -vs- TSHIRTS.


Decals... You need Decal Material (see above) Tshirts you don't... Otherwise... The process is the same...



rhinestoneimage said:


> PS...Anyone know the secret recipe for the decal applicator solution spray?


Yep... I do, I do!... Um you don't need it... The decal material linked to above is the most cost effective option there is... It works and works well and does not require application fluid... Just peel and stick baby!



rhinestoneimage said:


> WOW! Did I miss anything?


I would check out Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. for Rhinestone Fonts for sure... You'll likely want some... Also Rhinestone Artwork - Rhinestone Artwork if you want to just quickly try cutting some templates...

You can make your own Flock Template Material for under $80.00 for a 30 foot roll.

Making Rhinestone Template Material from Flock - YouTube

Heat Presses, Heat Transfer Materials - Garment Decoration & Personalization | Stahls' for the Flock and Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Sign Cutters, Vinyl Banners, Wide Format Color Printers, Laser Engravers for the Oracal 631

I have since switched to "Sticky Twill"... Half the cost of the do it yourself flock and it works great for me... Heat Presses, Heat Transfer Materials - Garment Decoration & Personalization | Stahls' for the Perma Twill and www.Signwarehouse for the Oracal 631

Home Brew "Sticky Twill" Demo - YouTube

FINALLY SOFTWARE

Can't help you here... Nothing has made me a believer yet... I use CorelDRAW...

Rhinestoning with CorelDRAW - YouTube

I can tell you this though... Of everything I've looked at and used which one or the other has been about everything... I would lean towards Oobling.. Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies.. You have to weigh features and costs... Stone Cut Pro... $1,500+, Oobling $700.00, WinPC Sign $260.00. There are many other ones out there...

Sadly none of these actually give you some really good "REAL WORLD" examples... Most of what is demonstrated it basic, basic, basic... 

So let's recap...

Heat Press $650.00
Cutter $500.00 Spend more if you want but $500.00 will get the job done and then some.
Rhinestone Starter Pack $$350.00.
Template Material $100.00
Transfer Tape $30.00
Brushes $10.00 (Wal-Mart) Two pack for $1.99
Decal Material $109 (Two Pack 20ft.)
Software CorelDRAW... $80.00 eBay can't say if it's legit or not?.. Looks like it though?
Rstones Macro - MacroMonster.Com $50.00

I would save my money on SmartDesigner for now.. Once you get a good handle on CorelDRAW then maybe...

So what you REALLY need... $1,770.00 and you're going to be in the Bling Biz!

Kevin


----------



## DEBBIELWR

rhinestoneimage said:


> What equipment setup, software, and tools would you reccommend to start a successful rhinestone decal/apparel business for under $7,000?
> 
> *I need a flawless setup that can do both RHINESTONE DECALS and APPAREL* (I may get into vinyl as I learn).
> 
> I want user-friendly, easily integrated SOFTWARE programs (i.e. CorelDraw w/Smart Design + Stone Cut Pro) -I'm not familiar with DAS, but am open for tutorial.
> 
> The EQUIPMENT I've read about and may consider are Roland, GCC Puma, Jaguar, and Smart Cutter Pro. I would like to know their true price & comparisons) -I'm open to other reccommended cutters as well.
> 
> The HEATPRESS I am considering is a Hotronix brand (STX16 or Fusion), depending what the rest costs.
> 
> The tools to get started are everywhere on the internet. What about the START-UP SYSTEMS that include the transfer tape, stones, brushes, template material, backboards, or the Sticky Flock?
> 
> So who's really got the best goods?...Rhinestone/Decal World -vs- Rhinestone/Decal System aka Digital Art Solutions?
> 
> Anyone care to email/link me a supplier list with good profit margin pricing or a resource directory to find them?
> 
> What is the difference in the supplies and job process of DECALS -vs- TSHIRTS.
> 
> PS...Anyone know the secret recipe for the decal applicator solution spray?
> 
> WOW! Did I miss anything?
> 
> Thanks in advance. I'm ready to rock it out!


Lets think about baby steps, sounds like you are trying to take on too much


----------

